# Travelling on Entry Permit



## sam_g (Jun 15, 2013)

We are from UK. My wife and daughter entered the country on an entry permit however we haven't submitted their passports yet to process their residence visas. We want to go on a short trip away. Are they able to leave the country and re-enter on the entry permit?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## azas (May 9, 2013)

sam_g said:


> We are from UK. My wife and daughter entered the country on an entry permit however we haven't submitted their passports yet to process their residence visas. We want to go on a short trip away. Are they able to leave the country and re-enter on the entry permit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


As far as I know it's not possible to re-enter country on same permit, so for you only a trip to a place where no visa is required may be possible (like Diba in Musandam [Oman territory]).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

When you say an 'entry permit', what exactly do you mean? Did they just come through immigration as if they were coming here on holiday and get a thirty day visa stamped in their passport? If so, then no problem as long as nothing has been put into process for their residency. And there are new rules for females going into Dibba http://www.arabianbusiness.com/female-uae-expats-face-new-visa-curbs-504388.html


----------



## Smy612 (Jun 27, 2013)

sam_g said:


> We are from UK. My wife and daughter entered the country on an entry permit however we haven't submitted their passports yet to process their residence visas. We want to go on a short trip away. Are they able to leave the country and re-enter on the entry permit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


Hey, 
I'm on a 90-day service visa which means that I cannot leave the UAE for the whole three months unless my Sponsor allows for it. 

I have looked around however and on a mission visa or other entry visa some sources say that it is allowed and some say it is not. You are best going to the officials (I went to the Ministry of Labour who said I could leave) rather than the many opinions on forums and websites.

Have fun here.


----------

